# Removing Cydia? Possible?



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

So after you jailbreak your iPhone 3G, once you customize your MobileInstalation file is it possible to remove cydia and or installer? that way theres nothing in your background then. Can you keep Winterboard tho or does that go too, IF this is possible. Thanks


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

You can FTP into Applications and manually delete the app..

You have to leave Winterboard there if you want customized themes... you can always hide any icons you don't want to see with BossPrefs.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

You can remove Cydia, you just would then lose both an installer and uninstaller of jailbroken applications.

I pretty much removed "Installer" via SSH/SSL, and kept Cydia on there.

Depending on the tool you used to jailbreak the device you could have jailbroken it without installing any additional application beyound OpenSSH (For accessing the files). 

PS: Wouldn't the only reason you really want to modify the MobileInstallation file, is so that you can install cracked/pirated applications and games without iTunes bitching?


----------



## kungfookiller (Jun 11, 2008)

to FTP into your phone you would need SSH, and once you SSH into your phone to get rid of Cydia wouldnt you be permanately stuck with SSH enabled and there?


That being said, i wouldn't ssh and delete cydia because who knows how many little files/changes cydia has done to your system and all you would do is delete the app... like going into a windows machine and deleting the .exe and leaving everything else for the program there.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

What would be the point of removing them? or jailbreaking in the first place then?


----------



## kungfookiller (Jun 11, 2008)

ruffdeezy said:


> What would be the point of removing them? or jailbreaking in the first place then?


To change the mobileinstallation file so he could get free games


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

kungfookiller said:


> to FTP into your phone you would need SSH, and once you SSH into your phone to get rid of Cydia wouldnt you be permanately stuck with SSH enabled and there?
> 
> 
> That being said, i wouldn't ssh and delete cydia because who knows how many little files/changes cydia has done to your system and all you would do is delete the app... like going into a windows machine and deleting the .exe and leaving everything else for the program there.


Well not unless you install BossPref, which lets you have toggle switches to turn those off and on. But ya Cydia also acts as an updater much like the App Store icon.


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

Cydia updates what? Third party crap? The point was to keep battery longevity high, so im gonna stay away from Boss Prefs.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

doubles87 said:


> Cydia updates what? Third party crap? *The point was to keep battery longevity high*, so im gonna stay away from Boss Prefs.


explain...


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

doubles87 said:


> Cydia updates what? Third party crap? The point was to keep battery longevity high, so im gonna stay away from Boss Prefs.


What does BossPrefs have to do with the battery?


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

kloan said:


> What does BossPrefs have to do with the battery?


IF nothing else BossPref would let you turn off SSH and some other features on the fly, a good way to keep your battery from being drained by a background process.

So I'm very curious to hear his explanation, sounds like he doesn't know what some things do. And the only reason I heard of people modifying mobileinstallation file was for piracy purposes. (since bosspref can kill the apple killswitch so no need to modify the mobile installation file).

Unless someone can enlighten me on a different purpose...


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

Well i modify'ed it for piracy reasons yes. Free games, apps, etc. So what is BossPrefs gonna do for me, its another third party app thats gonna eat my battery no, i just deleted SSH and ToggleSSH is this gonna do the ssame thing for me?


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

doubles87 said:


> Well i modify'ed it for piracy reasons yes. Free games, apps, etc. So what is BossPrefs gonna do for me, its another third party app thats gonna eat my battery no, i just deleted SSH and ToggleSSH is this gonna do the ssame thing for me?


BossPref isn't going to eat your battery because its only open when you tap on it. Almost all of the programs are incapable of running in the background (apple doesn't allow persistent running apps) 

BossPref will allow you to turn off some things that would normally eat up batter, and when you exit back to your home screen bosspref is no longer open so how can it eat your battery?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

doubles87 said:


> Well i modify'ed it for piracy reasons yes. Free games, apps, etc. So what is BossPrefs gonna do for me, its another third party app thats gonna eat my battery no, i just deleted SSH and ToggleSSH is this gonna do the ssame thing for me?


Services such as SSH, Wifi, 3G... those eat up the battery. Having an app installed doesn't. It's like saying the games you have installed eat up the battery. If you're not running the app, it's not eating battery.

You mentioned wanting to get rid of certain apps, I was wondering if it was because you wanted the icons gone.. BossPrefs can do that. If it's a matter of conserving battery life, just having them on the springboard doesn't do anything.


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

K that clarify's some. But having specific themes and GUI will eat up battery so modifying just your background with Winterboard, does that have winterboard constantly running? 

Its just i can go through half a battery in one day but the second half the battery in day 2 seems to run out too quickly.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

doubles87 said:


> K that clarify's some. But having specific themes and GUI will eat up battery so modifying just your background with Winterboard, does that have winterboard constantly running?
> 
> Its just i can go through half a battery in one day but the second half the battery in day 2 seems to run out too quickly.


Well winterboard is somewhat persistant yes, but BossPref is not. Also it doesn't take up nearly as much battery as leaving your wifi antenna turned on. I turn mine off when not in a hot spot and damn that improved the battery life quite a bit.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

doubles87 said:


> K that clarify's some. But having specific themes and GUI will eat up battery so modifying just your background with Winterboard, does that have winterboard constantly running?


I don't believe so.

I just had a quick look at some directories, but I couldn't find any other place the background images would be. I was under the impression Winterboard put the theme files in certain directories, but perhaps it sets the preferences elsewhere so that they are displayed.

In any case, I don't think having modified images will drain the battery. The themes that are timed to change backgrounds will definitely eat up the battery a lot quicker, but that's about it.


----------

